# I may have found what is causing my up and down!



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi allI'm getting better ....I took a look at what can cause those up and down feeling, shaky hand, "pin and needles" mainly in legs, arms, and some on my trunk, "flu like" symptoms.-> Monday evening was bad, feeling without strength, shaking like crazy, cold, "flu like" symptoms, bowel cramps, the "sky is falling" on me-> Tuesday. Mostly normal. Just that stupid "pin and needles" i'm having since years.-> Wednesday. Bad in the afternoon.I'm like this since the beginning of April.I came back on monday in my mind. What was happening on monday just before i started to get sick? I took one coffee with *aspartame*







. Then an other one with aspartame with an old friend i met.And Tuesday. I didn't have the time to take the only coffee i drink in the day!!!!And Wednesday, same things. I started to get sick after my appointment with my dentist after having taken a coffee with aspartame. Nevertheless, she offerer me a coffee without aspartame (she had only sugar) and no trouble! Then i took an other one with aspartame at 1:00 P.M. and ... i was feeling sick by 2:00 P.M.!So i was thinking, i'm POISONED! not by food but by aspartame mainly or coffee! But i take one "cafe latte" during the week end without adding any sweetener and i have not that kind of trouble!I saw 2 Neuro during the last years. They said, nothing wrong, live with it...







Looking Internet i found the "urban legend" about Aspartame. Is it true or not? I would say *"if you doubt, don't use it"*.I stopped. Yesterday no "sky falling on me". Today no "sky falling on me". Still with "pins and needle" but it's only 2 days. I'm using Aspartame for at least since mid 1999!!!! I had coffee before this year, i was using sugar. No such trouble. I re-collected some mail on a neurological forum i was and it looks that all that #### ("pins and needle") started about this time !!!! and my Tinnitus is increasing since that time!...And Aspartame is added everywhere: Yogourt, gum, ...etc.If it is Aspartame then it add a small amount of trouble every days. I should have crossed a level that it created such terrible troubles (shaking like if i was drug addictive..)I hope it's that and didn't create permanent troubles. I also have some memory loss (known names not coming immediately to my mind for example).If it's that, i'm really really ..... i don't want to say the words, it's so frustrating....I'm beating for that IBS and an other things is creating tremendous troubles...-----------


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi Bernard!I have trouble with aspertame, too. It gives me migraines so I avoid it at all costs. I really hope avoiding it continues to help you!Laura


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

hopefully you will get relief by cutting out the asparatime. I don't use it since it seems to aggrevate my IBS. Like Lauralee, my cousin gets horrible migraines from it too.nancy


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Bernard:I'm glad you've found what has been bothering you!JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great news Bernard. Keeping fingers crossed that you have found the source of your woes.Have a good and aspertame free weekend!







BQ


----------

